# New mouse recommendations?



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

My Microsoft Wireless Lazer Mouse 5000 finally broke recently, the right click no longer works, I'm really annoyed by this since I've found mice to always be very hard things to get right when buying, and this one was always more or less perfect for me, the number one reason? The noise, it's so quiet, now I'm not completely sure whether it was like that out of the box or years of use has made the buttons that way, but I'm now looking to try and replicate that with a new one.

I bought a Logitech M545 today, but I can't stand the clicking noise the left/right mouse buttons are making, it's very intrusive, I even went on one of the FPS games I often play, Rising Storm, to test the difference between firing a rifle with the MWLM 5000 and the M545, and the contrast was incredibly stark, the clicks of the MWLM 5000 couldn't be heard, which is perfect, but the left/right clicks of the M545 were actually more audible than the gun shot sound itself, which is extremely distracting, it reminds me of the mice I used to use as a child in the mid 90s, I was surprised that in 2014 they would still be so audibly intrusive. 

Anyway, as a big issue is sound, although the fluid movement of any mouse is obviously a must as well, I thought some recommendations could help if anyone has any, since I can't know the sound levels/quality of any mouse without buying it first, so first hand opinions are really useful in this instance. Does anyone have any relatively silent clicking, new model, good quality, very fluid and responsive mice on the market that they can recommend?


:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try a search for silent gaming mouse http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...puters&field-keywords=Silent mouse for gaming
just an idea,your mouse choice is somewhat personal


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you thought about just rebuying the same mouse you had?


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi did you try a search for silent gaming mouse Amazon.co.uk: Silent mouse for gaming: Computers & Accessories
> just an idea,your mouse choice is somewhat personal


Thanks, I'll have a look through some of them. :smile:



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you thought about just rebuying the same mouse you had?


I have, but then again it's quite a few years old at this point, and while it's quite silent clicking is great, it's not as fluid movement wise as I'd like. I think ideally I'm hoping to find something similar in size (the M545 is a bit small) has a more fluid movement speed, and is most importantly quieter in terms of clicking.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you do on the PC?

Gaming, internet? How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What do you do on the PC?
> 
> Gaming, internet? How much do you want to spend?


Both, in equal amounts, I've looked at gaming mice, but so far ones I've looked at, like the Razer Deathadder Ergonomic-Gaming-Mouse, all seem to have the usual loud clicks. To clarify, I'm not looking for absolute silence, I know left and right mouse buttons click and will always click, it's just this M545 from Logitech has made me realise for the first time just how the level of audible noise from the click can become intrusive, l couldn't hear the noise of the former mouse clicking whilst playing an FPS, with this M545 I suddenly can't help but notice it, the loud click after each shot is really distracting, I suppose most are just quiet enough for the person not to notice whilst their gaming or doing whatever.

I'd want to spend anywhere from about £20-40.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My vote goes towards the Razer DeathAdder. I have the Razer DeatherAdder 3.5 using the legacy driver with windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit. I still hear the clicks but they're faint. The adustability of it is amazing. The only thing I don't like is the Razer Synapse 2.0 software, which I why I'm using the legacy driver.

Razer Gaming Mice: Ergonomic Mice, Ambidextrous Mice & More - Razer United States


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am not a fan of Razer what so ever and would not recommend them.

I would look at Logitech or Microsoft mices. This would be one to take into consideration:

M705 Marathon Laser Mouse - Logitech


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations, I suppose ultimately with a mouse, save going to my local PC world and it's limited selection, I'll just have to buy a good one online and hope beyond hopes that when it arrives it doesn't have half as loud a click as this M545.


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

bassfisher6522 said:


> My vote goes towards the Razer DeathAdder. I have the Razer DeatherAdder 3.5 using the legacy driver with windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit. I still hear the clicks but they're faint. The adustability of it is amazing. The only thing I don't like is the Razer Synapse 2.0 software, which I why I'm using the legacy driver.
> 
> Razer Gaming Mice: Ergonomic Mice, Ambidextrous Mice & More - Razer United States


Yeah I'm somewhat leaning towards it, I'm hearing different things concerning the click noise levels though, a lot of reviews for the RD mention how 'awesome' the click is, which suggests loudness, but If you say they're faint then I might think about it.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I am not a fan of Razer what so ever and would not recommend them.
> 
> I would look at Logitech or Microsoft mices. This would be one to take into consideration:
> 
> M705 Marathon Laser Mouse - Logitech


Are they not that good in your experience? I read something about needing an internet connection in order to use the RD.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I feel as if you pay more for the name of Razer rather then the quality. All of their products come from China and I have never seen anything nice or well built by them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is from a UK based company so support should be easier to access http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Pr...08068&sr=1-1&keywords=Silent+mouse+for+gaming


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I feel as if you pay more for the name of Razer rather then the quality. All of their products come from China and I have never seen anything nice or well built by them.


Ah, okay.



joeten said:


> This is from a UK based company so support should be easier to access TeckNet® X9800 High Precision Programmable Laser Gaming Mouse with 8200 DPI, 9 Programmable Button, Weight Tuning Cartridge, Omron Micro Switches: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Thanks for the link, I'm considering either that one or this Logitech G602.

Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I'm leaning more towards the Logitech G602 at the moment, if anything because if I have a choice between similar products and one is wireless while the other isn't, then I usually go for the wireless, it's what I'm used to. Still mulling it over atm, probably will make the final decision a bit later on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that looks a nice piece of kit pricey but nice


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

+1 for the Death Adder, Tried and true I use it.


----------

